# TNT Lasagna



## GotGarlic (Apr 11, 2008)

*Lasagna*

1 lb. bulk Italian sausage
1 medium onion, chopped (about ½ cup)
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 16-oz. can whole tomatoes
1 24-oz. can tomato sauce
1/2 cup fresh parsley, chopped, divided use
1 tsp. sugar
1 tbsp. fresh basil, chopped
½ tsp. salt
9 uncooked lasagna noodles
1 16-oz. carton ricotta cheese
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese, divided use
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
8 oz. provolone cheese, sliced
1 tsp. salt
1 tbsp. fresh oregano, chopped
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese

Cook and stir Italian sausage, onion, and garlic in 3-quart pan until sausage is lightly browned; drain. Add tomatoes with liquid, tomato sauce, ¼ cup parsley, sugar, basil and ½ tsp. salt. Heat to boiling, stirring occasionally; reduce heat. Simmer uncovered until mixture is consistency of thick spaghetti sauce, about 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Cook noodles as directed on package. Reserve ½ cup of the sauce. Mix ricotta cheese, ½ cup Parmesan cheese, 1 tbsp. parsley, cinnamon, 1 tsp. salt and oregano. Layer ingredients in ungreased 13x9x2-inch baking dish in this order: thin layer of sauce on the bottom; 1/3 of lasagna noodles; 1/3 of ricotta cheese mixture; 1/3 of sauce; 1/3 of provolone cheese; 1/3 of mozzarella cheese; repeat for two more layers. Spoon reserved sauce on top, and top that with remaining ½ cup Parmesan cheese.

Bake uncovered for 45 minutes. Let stand 15 minutes before cutting.

In the attached photo, I divided the recipe into two 8x8-inch baking dishes. I needed to make a few more lasagna noodles in order to do this (can't remember how many) and after cooking, I cut them with kitchen scissors to fit the pan.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 11, 2008)

looks good! I like the cinnamon I'll have to try that!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2008)

I was just thinking about lasagna last night, when I saw the corner of my lasagna dish sticking out from a pile of baking dishes. Thanks for the recipe and the idea of dividing it into two dishes.
If I wanted to freeze one dish, would I do so before baking or after?

I knew I should have boughten that bulk sausage I was looking at yesterday.


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 11, 2008)

I freeze 'em before I bake.... Let it thaw before you cook it, it comes out more even that way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 11, 2008)

I do the same as Suzi, although I put the pan in the oven when I turn the oven on, so as it heats up, the lasagna starts warming up. Bake at 375* for about an hour.

The cinnamon tip came from my MIL, who got it from her neighbor who was Italian. You don't really taste it, but she said it helps counter the acid taste of the tomatoes.


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 11, 2008)

I always use cinnamon instead of the sugar a lot of recipes call for.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 11, 2008)

looks beautiful!!!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the freezing tips.

Sometimes I use cinnamon in chili ..... my sister said the same thing about acid, so in that case I don't add sugar if using cinnamon. I think it adds an underlying taste that's hard to figure out, but is good.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 11, 2008)

If I Changed the sausage for some venison and left the cinnamon out and my hubby would do any for me that I asked for a month.  Yummy!   look at all that wonderful melted cheese.

Thanks!!


----------



## QSis (Apr 11, 2008)

That is one gorgeous lasagna, GG!!

Lee


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 11, 2008)

Robo410 said:


> looks beautiful!!!





QSis said:


> That is one gorgeous lasagna, GG!!
> 
> Lee



Thanks  This is one of the reasons DH and I will celebrate our 24th anniversary in June - he can't bear the thought of not having this for his birthday


----------



## Chef Mark (Apr 11, 2008)

great looking and sounding dish...I was looking for a new recipe...cinnamon good tip from your MIL-I was taught to add that pinch to my Tomato Mother Sauce-can't taste it -chemistry---thanks for recipe


----------

